# James Henry Thornwell : Logos users



## jogri17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure if you this needs to be moved, so feel free to do so Mods...

But if you are interested in getting cheap the complete works of James H. Thornwell cheap, you can digitally by placing a pre-order with Logos Bible Software. 

James Henley Thornwell Collection (10 vols.) - Logos Bible Software

Please do so as the more people who do this, the quicker they will get started in making it into an official product. And if you place a preorder, that in no way makes you obligated to buy it! So for all logos users, please make a bid so we can get these works into ''print'' again!


----------

